# Truck Question-Shutdown Speed For A 2000 F-150?



## maple lake duck slayer (Sep 25, 2003)

I own a 2000 F-150 with the 5.4L V8. I heard these "shutdown" in the upper 90 mph range. Well, the other night, a friend and I were driving on I 94 and I decided to race him. He has a 2000 Super Duty with the 7.3L Powerstroke with a programer, which increases the max speed. I got a little jump on him and held my own through the 100 mph mark. The speedometer kept increasing until it maxed out over 100 mph-the needle was resting on a piece of plastic that keeps it from going any farther. My friend races a lot and he says he thinks we were going between 105 mph and 110 mph. I mainly did this to just see what my truck was capable of and will probably never do it again. Does anybody know what F-150's are supposed to "shutdown" at? Anybody else have an F-150 that doesn't "shutdown"? Would it be something to worry about, like something is wrong with the truck's computer? Any info or experiences would be great.


----------



## DL ND WANNABE (Jan 5, 2004)

I don't think they will actually "shut down", more like there is a max speed setting in the computer that governs the max MPH. You can hold the pedal to the floor but she will only go so fast unless you reprogram the computer.


----------



## maple lake duck slayer (Sep 25, 2003)

"Shutdown" was in quotation marks because that is what it is referred to, even though the vehicle doesn't actually shutdown. I know on a Chevy, once the truck hits 98 mph, it will stop accelerating and won't begin accelerating again until the speed drops to 92 mph. I heard Fords were similar, but this must not be true with mine.


----------



## MossyMO (Feb 12, 2004)

I own a '99 F150 with the same engine, but I have never taken to that high of speed.......

I sold cars for 12 years and remember, in the past vehicles having a top limit speed before they would "shut down". "Test" driving a '91 Nissan 300 ZX twin turbo, there was a spark arrest that happened at 115 mph. This was the spark plugs on the vehicle being told by the computer not to fire again, till it was under the set speed, which on it was 115 mph.

But, I had also owned an '87 Nissan King Cab 4X4 that I had purchased new, that I had taken to it's limits and gotten to 107 mph, without a "spark arrest" taking place.

I'm thinking it may depend on the vehicle and how the manufacturer sets them up?


----------



## zogman (Mar 20, 2002)

I had a 99 GMC 4x4 1/2 ton. It would shut down at 93. First time scared me half to death. Minor tinkering by a gualified mechanic fixed that.


----------



## goldhunter470 (Feb 25, 2005)

I have an '03 Ram with a Hemi. It won't increase in speed after about 105. It won't drop or lose power but it won't go any faster, much like a semi.


----------



## FACE (Mar 10, 2003)

My dodge topped out at 105 mph, and the crew cab chevy tops out at 98. But when you look at where the rpms are at at those speeds and then figure out the possible mphs if they weren't governed then I think they would fly!!!! But the Suzuki crotch rocket I had did the 150 mph that all the write ups said it would do!! Did it once out on the open highway and will not ever do it again ever!!!!!!!! WAY TOO SCARY!!!!! Now with the Chevy and the minivan they occasionally see 80 mph out on the interstate passing someone other wise I'm getting old.


----------



## jd mn/nd (Apr 8, 2004)

I have a 2003 F-150 extended cab long bed, with the 5.4L v-8, and last fall up in ND I had it going over 100 mph just to see what it could do. My buddy that was with me kept saying she's going to shut down, we hit 100 mph on the gauge and she kept on going it never seemed to top out. It did take a while before it came down from the 100 mark. I checked with a freind of mine who is a mechanic at a Ford garage here in MN and he said they will only do about 115 to 120 top end because of the gearing in the tranny and the rear end, however they will not shut down or cut out, as Ford felt that it was to unsafe to have that happen. They felt it was better to gear them to not be able to reach speeds higher than that. Just my two cents worth hope it helps. Later J.D.


----------



## maple lake duck slayer (Sep 25, 2003)

Interesting. Only 115-120 MPH? Thats fast enough for me. I will definately be able to chew up my friends' Chevys and spit them back out. :lol:


----------



## mallard (Mar 27, 2002)

What you guy's are talking about are vehicles that have a rev-limiter,or governor.It is a part that lets the rpm's get to a certain point and will not allow you to go past it.With the price of gas,my dodge 1/2 ton 360 does'nt go beyond 70 mph.The fuel economy is bad enough the way it is.


----------

